# Plopped a WHOPPER



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Picked up this little lady on a frog colored Whopper Plopper 130. Local south Dayton pond. No measurements or scale but I'm not afraid to call it 6 pounds or better.
conditions were less than optimal, but it seemed to pan out for me.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Plopped a whopper and then some! Nice job.
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## jn40 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice fish. I love that bait, just started using them last year and it's now my favorite top water bait.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Man, when I saw the title "Plopped a Whopper" I was uneasy opening the post. Whew. Nice fish.


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

What kind of flower is that in the background of the first picture??


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

dang!! thats a piggy... very nice


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

awesome catch


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

What a bruiser! Nice belly on her. Love my whopper plopper. It's becoming the modern day jitterbug.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess I'm Gonna have to break down and buy one of these suckers ! Nice fish


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

ML1187 said:


> I guess I'm Gonna have to break down and buy one of these suckers ! Nice fish


The new double down whopper plopper is on sale right now at Bass Pro for $9 which is actually pretty good considering I got my whopper plopper last year for $13


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

brandonw said:


> The new double down whopper plopper is on sale right now at Bass Pro for $9 which is actually pretty good considering I got my whopper plopper last year for $13


I like the black bird.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

brandonw said:


> The new double down whopper plopper is on sale right now at Bass Pro for $9 which is actually pretty good considering I got my whopper plopper last year for $13


The double down plopper is a bass pro knock off of the whopper plopper. The paint jobs are the same so I bet bps paid river2sea some money to use the plopper name and paint schemes. 

Nice plopper bass btw.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Aaron2012 said:


> The double down plopper is a bass pro knock off of the whopper plopper. The paint jobs are the same so I bet bps paid river2sea some money to use the plopper name and paint schemes.
> 
> Nice plopper bass btw.


Ahh that's why I didn't see the River2Sea name. Good catch.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

"Plopped a WHOPPER"

Yes. Yes you did. Nice fish.


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

I just bought one, haven't used it yet. Will be soon though! Nice one.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

To be honest, in my opinion its too early in the season for the plop, but recent events are changing my views....
I was breaking in a pro qualifier baitcaster I picked up for $50 at the BPS spring sale. Teamed it up with a Fenwick elite tech smallmouth 6'9" MHF and 20lb suffix 832.
It's solely for the plopper....and I couldn't wait anymore


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

fishin.accomplished said:


> To be honest, in my opinion its too early in the season for the plop, but recent events are changing my views....
> I was breaking in a pro qualifier baitcaster I picked up for $50 at the BPS spring sale. Teamed it up with a Fenwick elite tech smallmouth 6'9" MHF and 20lb suffix 832.
> It's solely for the plopper....and I couldn't wait anymore


The other half and I went out to a pond looking for bait yesterday and after we managed a small bucket we both tied on whopper ploppers. She got one and I got two LMB. Nothing great on size but it's definitely not too early!


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Miamisburg dam?


----------

